# tiger balm recipes?



## paillo (Aug 11, 2011)

hi, anyone made tiger balm? i'd like to use:

oils of cajuput, cassia, cinnamon, clove, eucalyptus, mint, wintergreen
camphor, menthol, capsicum

no idea what quantities or percentages.

any ideas or recipes?

thanks!!!
camphor


----------



## SudsyKat (Aug 12, 2011)

I haven't made this, so I don't have any recipes, but here's a recent thread that is related - http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26332&highlight=tiger. Maybe some of the responders there have recipes to post??


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 20, 2011)

8) I've got the real thing out of Indonesia right here...

Camphor          5    grams
Menthol crystal  1.6 grams
Cajeput            2.6 grams
Peppermint EO  3.2 grams   
Clove EO          0.3 grams
Petroleum Jelly  20 grams

Good luck!


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 20, 2011)

Do tell when u have made this, it will be interesting to know how it works out


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 20, 2011)

I was just reading the other day on essential oil suppliers listing that Cassia is a skin irritant. Perhaps some of the others are too.  :wink:


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 20, 2011)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> I was just reading the other day on essential oil suppliers listing that Cassia is a skin irritant. *Perhaps some of the others are too. * :wink:



Sure.
Camphor, cajeput and clove are known irritants and should not be used during pregnancy.


----------



## paillo (Oct 20, 2011)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> 8) I've got the real thing out of Indonesia right here...
> 
> Camphor          5    grams
> Menthol crystal  1.6 grams
> ...



well, i made whipped shea butter and and then whipped these into it:
Camphor.  
Menthol crystals.
Avocado oil.
ground Glucosamine and  Boswellan
Essential oils of Eucalyptus, Clove, Cinnamon, Peppermint.  

i love the stuff! have been pulling weeds like a crazy person the last several weeks, and it's done absolute wonders for the sore hands (of course i would not advertise medicinal benefits 

it's very strong -- overwhelmed a couple of people who sampled it at a fair. but for those who know tiger balm, they seemed very happy


----------



## Lindy (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice mix!!!

I want to try one with White Willow Bark in it....


----------



## paillo (Oct 20, 2011)

wow! i hadn't used real tiger balm in years, just bought some of the 'ultra strength' to compare, and i like mine much better. the real thing has more cinnamon oil -- much more -- gauging from the scent. the real thing also has a slight burning sensation. mine has a heating, but not burning sensation, and seems just as effective -- which i like, since i would much rather use a shea mix or lotion with beeswax than petroleum jelly, which is yuck in my book. will experiment some more and report back 

and now i realize it's the cassia, not cinnamon, oil i'm smelling. me too, lindy, i just ordered cajeput and cassia and can't wait to make more!


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 20, 2011)

You should really give carebears non petroleum jelly a try!


----------



## Lindy (Oct 20, 2011)

I just ordered the 2 essential oils I was missing so I can get this made up next week.

Great thread - thanks


----------



## carebear (Oct 20, 2011)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> You should really give carebears non petroleum jelly a try!



I forgot all about that.  I need to make more.

ETA:  I cannot find my recipe - did I post it here?


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 21, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> I make it and it's very much like vaseline.  I use carnauba (or is it candelilla) wax and castor oil.  I'll go look.
> 
> Ah, it was both!  I got this recipe from a dear friend.
> 
> ...


----------



## paillo (Oct 21, 2011)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> You should really give carebears non petroleum jelly a try!



great idea, thanks dagmar!


----------



## carebear (Oct 21, 2011)

oh thank you thank you thank you!!

Now I'd cut out 1% of the castor and put in 1% vitamin E (stir in as cool as possible, but don't worry too much)


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 21, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> oh thank you thank you thank you!!
> 
> Now I'd cut out 1% of the castor and put in 1% vitamin E (stir in as cool as possible, but don't worry too much)



 8) Did that with my tweaked version


----------



## carebear (Oct 21, 2011)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> carebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are so good to me.


----------

